# Eine etwas komische WoW-Community



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Neulich bin ich im Rollenspielforum und den einzelnen RP-Server Foren auf einen Begriff gestoßen "Darknest-Community in WoW". 

Was ist das für eine Community?


----------



## Minøtaurus (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Neulich bin ich im Rollenspielforum und den einzelnen RP-Server Foren auf einen Begriff gestoßen "Darknest-Community in WoW".
> 
> Was ist das für eine Community?



Kannst du mal nen link mit dem Begriff, bzw der Seite posten bitte?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

vll ne Gilde oder sowas


----------



## lordtheseiko (28. August 2009)

Unter Darknest community findet man nichtviel bei google ausser eine erotikseite, welche aber nix mit wow zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tante edith sagt zu mir: Düsterste Gemeinde in WoW


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Kannst du mal nen link mit dem Begriff, bzw der Seite posten bitte?



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...12&sid=3#16

z.B hier das was diese Thalah geschrieben hat "Der Darknest-Channel" ist tot... aber was zum Geier ist der Darknest-Channel in WoW?...bzw. was ist Darknest genau. Weiß nur dass diese Thalah mal Gildenmeisterin war in einer Gilde die HdS hieß... zumindest ist das die allgemeine Abkürzung für die Gilde in dem "Die Aldor"-Realmforum.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Naja... aber offenbar nichts gutes wenn man den anderen Thread sich mal anschaut

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...126&sid=3#8

wo das Wort "Darknest" auch ein paar mal wieder vor kommt.

-----

Habe mich auf dem RP-Server Earthen Ring mal umgehört... ist ein Englischer Server und die Seite die du bei Google gesehen hast gehört tatsächlich dazu. In deren Gallery kommen normalerweise gezeichnete/gemalte Bilder rein, die WoW-Charactere zeigen. Aber Jugendfrei ist die Seite wohl in dem Fall dann doch nicht, wird man ja am Anfang schon drauf hingewiesen. Ich tippe einfach mal es ist die Community für (e)RP worum es sowohl hier im Rollenspiel-Forum: 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

als auch schon im Gamemasterforum drin war: 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...51&sid=3#11

Dennoch kann man durchaus davon ausgehen, dass Blizzard sich von diesen Inhalten eindeutig distanziert. Die dürften damit Null zu tun haben, außer das halt Draenei, Menschen, Blutelfen usw. gezeichnet werden.


----------



## Aratianne (28. August 2009)

"HdS" ist die Abkürzung für die Allianzgilde "Haus der Sinne" auf Die Aldor. Zumindest gab es die mal, ob die Gilde noch aktiv ist, weiß ich nicht. Bekannt sind (oder waren) die hauptsächlich für eRP (erotisches, nicht jugendfreies Rollenspiel). 
Im "Darknest"-Channel tummeln sich die Spieler, die an der Art von RP interessiert sind.


----------



## Resch (28. August 2009)

Das ist ja mal geil. Was es doch alles in WoW gibt überrascht mich doch immer wieder aufs neue.

Werden dann die heiler ala "Na waren wir nicht artig? Warum ist den der Tank zu boden gegangen? das kommt doch erst nach dem Raid!" im TS gezüchtigt? xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal geil. Was es doch alles in WoW gibt überrascht mich doch immer wieder aufs neue.
> 
> Werden dann die heiler ala "Na waren wir nicht artig? Warum ist den der Tank zu boden gegangen? das kommt doch erst nach dem Raid!" im TS gezüchtigt? xD
> 
> ...



Hehe... guter Spruch. Ich überlege mir nur solangsam was es ihnen bringt. Bei der RP-Community scheinen sie ja teilweise richtig gehasst zu werden, manche akzeptieren sie weil sie offenbar dieses eRP nur nebenbei im /p betreiben. Und da sagte auch ein Blueposter im Gamemasterforum dass sie da auch nichts tun können gegen. Naja... dennoch. Wenn sie alles schön im /p oder ihrem /g oder /w halten stört es mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Unter Darknest community findet man nichtviel bei google ausser eine erotikseite, welche aber nix mit wow zutun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir spuckt google ne erotik seite aus die sich eben nur um WoW dreht O_o

unter anderem finden sich da die oft gezeigten und gern gesehen Billder wie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> mir spuckt google ne erotik seite aus die sich eben nur um WoW dreht O_o
> 
> unter anderem finden sich da die oft gezeigten und gern gesehen Billder wie
> 
> ...



Ja... aber soweit ich weiß sind diese Bilder nur der untere Teil des Eisbergs. Laut den Leuten aus dem Darknest gibt es sogar Bilder die Hentai ähnlich gezeichnet wurden (also diese japanischen erotik Animes). Generell kann man diese Bilder die du da zeigst noch als "Kunst" ansehen. Im Blizzard Forum darf man zwar selbst diese nicht posten, aber Azazel ist noch einer der harmlosesten Zeichner solcher Bilder sagte man mir im DN.


----------



## Raxon22 (28. August 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt ich weiss ned was das sein soll sorry


----------



## Dabow (28. August 2009)

Noch nie gehört ... hmmpf !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> mir spuckt google ne erotik seite aus die sich eben nur um WoW dreht O_o
> 
> unter anderem finden sich da die oft gezeigten und gern gesehen Billder wie
> 
> ...



dafür dass tyrande schon über 10000 jahre ist sieht die ja noch ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dafür dass tyrande schon über 10000 jahre ist sieht die ja noch ganz nett aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorausgesetzt das ist Tyrande... das kann jede beliebige 0815 Nachtelfe sein. Naja... diese Bilder finde ich auch alle noch sehr ansehlich wenn die Charaktere einfach nur normal Posen. Deswegen finde ich auch dieses hier von Azazel auch nicht schlecht. 

Lady Barov, ebenfalls von Azazel. Aber diese Bilder haben glaube ich weniger mit der Darknest-Community zu tun... kenne mich da nicht so sicher aus


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Jop Haus der Sinne ist so zu sagen der WoW Puff auf dem Server die Aldor.

sowieso ist dort jede 2 Nachtelfe eine Prostituirte auf dem server.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Jp Haus der Sinne ist so zu sagen der woW Puff auf dem Server die Aldor.
> 
> sowieso ist dort jede 2 Nachtelfe eine Prostituirte auf dem server.



Laut HdS ist dies nicht der Fall da die sich an die Serverregeln halten... /p und so weiter, wie der Blueposter im GM Forum gesagt hat... aber der andere Post von dieser Talija sagte wieder was anderes, da ist wohl im RP was schief gegangen :-)
Laut des jetzigen Gildenmeisters/Gildenmeisterin des HdS sehen sie dieses eRP meist sowieso als OOC-Sache an, bedeutet sie stehen nicht in Sturmwind rum und machen das was Prostituierte normalerweise tun. Ich denke HdS ist einfach nur eine Gilde für die besagte DN-Community und nicht für andere. 

Aber naja... was ist davon zu halten... generell vom ganzen Darknest-Kram! Offenbar sehen einige Spieler von "Die Aldor" es anders und denen ist das was die Darknestler im /p machen vollkommen Schnuppe. Auch mich stört es nicht wenn sie nicht halbnackt mitten in Sturmwind stehen und man in Ruhe RP betreiben kann ohne von denen gestört zu werden.

Generell finde ich auch die Liste ziemlich gut erklärt, ob das Zutrifft so bin ich nicht sicher
Quelle: wow-europe - Rollenspielforum



> Stufe 0: RPler ohne e
> Rollenspieler ohne jeglichem Interesse an Erotik in ihrem Rollenspiel. Bedarf eigentlich keiner weiteren Erklärung. Die Charakter werden gespielt und erleben ihre Umwelt, entwickeln sich und so weiter.
> Wenn dann doch mal eine Beziehung eingegangen wird, werden erotische Themen meistens übergangen. Im Schlafzimmer ist immer das Licht aus.
> Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren!
> ...



Denke hierbei auch rein vom logischen her, ist Stufe 2 eigentlich noch das akzeptabelste wenn man es im /p durchaus betreibt. Im Grunde sind, wenn man es mal von dem Standpunkt aussieht eine Lebendige Welt, die Wesen die dort sind sind Lebendig und gerade eine Beziehung kann gut ausgespielt sein. Aber meiner Meinung ist ein Stufe 3 schon ein totaler No-Go in einer reinen Fantasywelt.


----------



## Rotel (28. August 2009)

Wie soll man sich eRP vorstellen? Was für ne kranke Sache ist denn das bitte schön wieder? "Oh holder Gnom, ich hoffe euer bestes Stück ist proportional grösser als euer Körper" ?!


----------



## Maxi35 (28. August 2009)

> Oh holder Gnom, ich hoffe euer bestes Stück ist proportional grösser als euer Körper




made my day^^


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

http://spiele.t-online.de/c/13/35/31/88/13353188.html

Eben gefunden als ich eRP WoW eingegeben habe in Google... offenbar weiß T-Online auch schon bescheid^^


----------



## SuperAlex (28. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> mir spuckt google ne erotik seite aus die sich eben nur um WoW dreht O_o
> 
> unter anderem finden sich da die oft gezeigten und gern gesehen Billder wie
> 
> ...



habe eben auch nach gesehn
und auf so einer Seite war auch dieses Bild, aber etwas hat gefehlt! Oo
Es war wirklich genau das Bild, keine Nachmache, genau das Bild, garantiert der selbe Zeichner.
Aber wie gesagt, es hat oben rum was gefehlt. Oo
Wie pervers manche Leute sind.

Das ist echt nicht normal wie pervers manche Leute sind.
Es wiedert mich an!


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> habe eben auch nach gesehn
> und auf so eine Seite war auch diese Bild, aber etwas hat gefehlt! Oo
> Es war wirklich genau das Bild, keine Nachmache, genau das Bild, garantiert der selbe Zeichner.
> Aber wie gesagt, es hat oben rum was gefehlt. Oo
> ...



Genau das Bild kann es dann ja nicht gewesen sein... ich denke es ist dann eine Art Fälschung oder so gewesen. Bilder verändern kann in Zeiten von guten Zeichenprogrammen kann jeder den Mist ja fälschen. Ich denke eher das hier ist das Original und die Fälschung ist von jemanden anderes Überarbeitet - und das glaube ich nicht im Sinne des Zeichners.


----------



## hello kitty goes hell (28. August 2009)

Ok es ist  beschlossene Sache ich machen Server wechsel nach aldor.


----------



## SuperAlex (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Genau das Bild kann es dann ja nicht gewesen sein... ich denke es ist dann eine Art Fälschung oder so gewesen. Bilder verändern kann in Zeiten von guten Zeichenprogrammen kann jeder den Mist ja fälschen. Ich denke eher das hier ist das Original und die Fälschung ist von jemanden anderes Überarbeitet - und das glaube ich nicht im Sinne des Zeichners.



Ok, aber es war alles gleich, bis auf das Oben rum.
Unglaublich was man schon machen kann mit Programen, und wozu sie missbraucht werden!


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

scheinbar werden grade die schattenseiten von dem meist angepriesenem rp server sichtbar


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> scheinbar werden grade die schattenseiten von dem meist angepriesenem rp server sichtbar



Die DN-Community ist meines erachtens wirklich eine gewisse Schattenseite die es gibt, wogegen GMs allerdings nichts gegen machen. Im /p ist es erlaubt, wenn es nicht beim Gegenseitigen Einverständnis bleibt schreibe ich nach dem (e)RP einfach ein Ticket und mein (e)RP-Partner bekommt die Strafe, mir hingegen passiert nichts... ist doch genial. Theoretisch könnte man so dafür sorgen das das (e)RP verschwindet. Jedoch spricht sich sowas denke ich häufig rum. Die Darknest Internetseite ist ja auch ein Forum dafür, und sobald da sowas rumgesprochen wird machen die ganzen (e)RP Gilden die es gibt 100%ig ein Aufnahmestopp und bleiben ab da nur Unter sich, weil von den eigenen Gildies "verraten" zu werden ist in dieser Community vermutlich nicht Gang und Gebe. 

Dennoch halte ich die Liste für sehr Interessant und wenn das (e)RP im Sinne eine RP-Beziehung gemacht wird, habe ich da auch nichts gegen!!


----------



## Crighton (28. August 2009)

HdS --> allianzgilde
ich --> männlicher blutelf

ob die auch rp-pvp machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> habe eben auch nach gesehn
> und auf so einer Seite war auch dieses Bild, aber etwas hat gefehlt! Oo
> Es war wirklich genau das Bild, keine Nachmache, genau das Bild, garantiert der selbe Zeichner.
> Aber wie gesagt, es hat oben rum was gefehlt. Oo
> ...



ich glaub das ist nicht neu gezeichnet sondern nur manipuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (28. August 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Wie soll man sich eRP vorstellen? Was für ne kranke Sache ist denn das bitte schön wieder? "Oh holder Gnom, ich hoffe euer bestes Stück ist proportional grösser als euer Körper" ?!


Wie geil!
Gleich mal zur Signatur hinzugefügt.
So,und da wir hier in nem "(e)RP Thread" sind /lachen.

Btt:
Ich wusste bis eben auch noch nicht was das ist,aber das ist mir auch schonmal an den Kopf geflogen.
Aber als ichs dann eben erfahren habe,dachte ich mir nur so:
"Hallo?Das ist also die deutsche WoW-Community,die RP machen?Ok beschlossen,ich werde kein RP machen,vielleicht kommt dann ja eine Frau vorbei und fragt mich Gnom,dass was da oben im Zitat steht"


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

ich glaube die hälfte aller die jetzt den thread lesen sind schon regestriert ^^

....not


----------



## kogrash (28. August 2009)

....mich machen die Bananen auf dem Bild nervös....


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Ne habe die schon öffters erwischt wie 2 Nachtelfen es Trieben habe sogar Bilder als 3rd person geschossen sowie die personen gefragt die es mit bestätigt haben.

das 2 mal war es im Keller der Sturmwind Kathedrale ein Mensch männlich und ein Mensch weiblich.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Btt:
> Ich wusste bis eben auch noch nicht was das ist,aber das ist mir auch schonmal an den Kopf geflogen.
> Aber als ichs dann eben erfahren habe,dachte ich mir nur so:
> "Hallo?Das ist also die deutsche WoW-Community,die RP machen?Ok beschlossen,ich werde kein RP machen,vielleicht kommt dann ja eine Frau vorbei und fragt mich Gnom,dass was da oben im Zitat steht"



Mit dieserlei Aussagen würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein. Die RPler sind selbst gegen die sogenannten (e)RPler, außer es sind (e)RPler die durchaus normales, ordentliches Rollenspiel machen können. Reine eRPler werden *immer* in den Realmforen gehetzt. Es wird faktisch gegen die eine Hetzjagd gemacht. 

Du darfst RPler nicht mit (e)RPler vergleichen. 
Du darfst RPler nicht mit eRPler vergleichen
Du darfst (e)RPler nicht mit eRPler vergleichen. 

Die Liste habe ich ja nun schon einige male hier gepostet, einmal als Forenlink und einmal in der Quote

RPler = reine RPler ohne erotische Inhalte

(e)RPler = reine RPler mit erotischen Inhalten (sei es Beziehung oder sonstwas, aber immer noch RPler weil sie auch oft versuchen sich ins RP normal zu integrieren. (z.B HdS, da sie mit ihrer Taverne namens "Rasthaus" durchaus gutes RP machen)
http://diealdor.wikia.com/wiki/Rasthaus

eRPler = reine Erotikspieler ohne Sinn und Verstand. Meistens erkennt man glaube ich diese eRPler daran dass sie Stufe 1-20 sind und nicht weiter leveln sondern einfach ihr eRP betreiben.



> ich glaube die hälfte aller die jetzt den thread lesen sind schon regestriert ^^
> 
> ....not



Was meinst damit?


----------



## Teradas (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Mit dieserlei Aussagen würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein. Die RPler sind selbst gegen die sogenannten (e)RPler, außer es sind (e)RPler die durchaus normales, ordentliches Rollenspiel machen können. Reine eRPler werden *immer* in den Realmforen gehetzt. Es wird faktisch gegen die eine Hetzjagd gemacht.
> 
> Du darfst RPler nicht mit (e)RPler vergleichen.
> Du darfst RPler nicht mit eRPler vergleichen
> ...


Ja,hast recht.
Die aussage war nicht ganz passend.
Weil ich RP'ler an sich nicht schlimm finde,aber wenn man dann sowas perverses hört,denkt man das halt im ersten Moment.
Ok,
Dann schließe ich meine vorherige aussage jetzt auf die eRP'ler.


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> eRPler = reine Erotikspieler ohne Sinn und Verstand. Meistens erkennt man glaube ich diese eRPler daran dass sie Stufe 1-20 sind und nicht weiter leveln sondern einfach ihr eRP betreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> Was meinst damit?


ich würde ja behaupten das die ERPLER irgenwelche probleme haben die sie durch diese handlungen nötigen müssen.

genau so wie ich behaupte das gute 96 % noch nie einen Freund oder Freundin hatten und sich gute 80% ändern würden wenn sie einen/eine hätten.


----------



## Teradas (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> ich würde ja behaupten das die ERPLER irgenwelche probleme haben die sie durch diese handlungen nötigen müssen.
> 
> genau so wie ich behaupte das gute 96 % noch nie einen Freund oder Freundin hatten und sich gute 80% ändern würden wenn sie einen/eine hätten.


Seh ich genauso.
Fragt sich nurnoch,in welchem Alter diese eRP'ler sind.


----------



## Chínín (28. August 2009)

Lol, wenn ihr das schon krass findet ^-^

*hüstel*

Ja, also ingame so ein RP machen stell ich mir kompliziert vor...anderes RP kann man ja noch machen, aber ingame können die sich höchstens zusammen auf ein Bett legen, und /streicheln oder so was machen...mit Pen&Paper wärs da schon realistischer


----------



## Apostasy (28. August 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> habe eben auch nach gesehn
> und auf so einer Seite war auch dieses Bild, aber etwas hat gefehlt! Oo
> Es war wirklich genau das Bild, keine Nachmache, genau das Bild, garantiert der selbe Zeichner.
> Aber wie gesagt, es hat oben rum was gefehlt. Oo
> ...



letztendlich ist das nur ein gezeichnetes bild und somit kunst, egal ob oben ohne oder nicht. Man beachte wie viel arbeit in diesem bild steckt, ich denke die wenigsten würden so etwas hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu mal hier deiner fantasie freien lauf gelassen wird ob du es nun als pervers oder sonstiges ansiehst (vielleicht ist die nachtelfe ja einfach nur erschöpft xD). Und wenn du mir jetzt ernsthaft weis machen willst, das bilder die frauen oben ohne anzeigen pervers sind naja....man betrachte einfach die kunst aus früherer zeit, in denen oftmals vollbusige frauen nackt gezeichnet wurden bzw. renaissance oder die antike in denen statuen von nackten männern gemeiselt wurden - ist das deiner ansicht nach nun pervers oder schlicht und ergreifend kunst?


----------



## Teradas (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Lol, wenn ihr das schon krass findet ^-^
> 
> *hüstel*
> 
> Ja, also ingame so ein RP machen stell ich mir kompliziert vor...anderes RP kann man ja noch machen, aber ingame können die sich höchstens zusammen auf ein Bett legen, und /streicheln oder so was machen...mit Pen&Paper wärs da schon realistischer


*hust*
Noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht hast recht.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Lol, wenn ihr das schon krass findet ^-^
> 
> *hüstel*
> 
> Ja, also ingame so ein RP machen stell ich mir kompliziert vor...anderes RP kann man ja noch machen, aber ingame können die sich höchstens zusammen auf ein Bett legen, und /streicheln oder so was machen...mit Pen&Paper wärs da schon realistischer



Ingame... ich glaube das wir so gehandhabt... der /e darf in dem Fall ja nicht genutzt werden, aber man kann durchaus im /p emoten

/gruppe *fasst sich an die Stirn* Was ist das hier wieder für ein Mist

Also Möglich ist es durchaus, da macht es die ganze Sache schon leicht kreativ denke ich.

Theoretisch kann man alles was man im /e emotet auch auf den Gruppenchat übertragen mit Sonderzeichen *...* halt


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.
> Fragt sich nurnoch,in welchem Alter diese eRP'ler sind.


siehste das hätte ich fragen sollen. aber das kann bei diesem eq nicht alt gewesen sein.


Sie in rot ich in grün.

Na habt ihr Online Sex gehabt?

Ja hättest wohl gerne mitgemacht was?

Ne ich steh nicht so auf Pixel.

Warum hast du mich denn gefragt?

Weil es mich interessiert hat was ihr allein nackend gemacht habt.

Ja aber warum hast du gefragt?

Das habe ich doch ebend erklärt.

Ja aber ich will wissen warum du gefragt hast und nicht warum du gefragt hast



fällt euch was auf ? das musste ich ihr 50 minuten erklären.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

okay jetzt kann mann sich vorstellen wie alt der ist^^


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> okay jetzt kann mann sich vorstellen wie alt der ist^^


kann leider nur das Foto mit den 2 Nachtelfen hochladen das mit dem text geht hier anscheinend wegen der größe nicht sonst könnte ich das auch noch zeigen.

habe das mit den 2 Nachtelfen nicht hochgeladen da man ja behaupten könnte es wäre nichts geschehen.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> okay jetzt kann mann sich vorstellen wie alt der ist^^



Kann mir gut vorstellen dass Emotes auch ein wenig länger im eRP sind, weswegen viel zu lesen war bis derjenige geantwortet hat... glaube wenn die eRP betreiben dann sorgfältig und alles mit längeren Details beschrieben. Aber 50 Minuten für das bisschen Text... das ist zu extrem.



> Ja aber ich will wissen warum du gefragt hast und nicht warum du gefragt hast



Finde den Satz irgendwie kompliziert... da muss ich mal nachdenken


----------



## Apostasy (28. August 2009)

ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt euer problem nicht - ich selbst hab mit rp nichts am hut- aber wodurch fühlt ihr euch belästigt wenn sie es im /p machen und ihr lediglich irgendeinen charakter in unterwäsche rumliegen seht? ihr werdet dabei nicht belästigt oder mitreingezogen. mal davon abgesehen das öfters durch og oder sonstwo irgendwelche avatare in unterwäsche vom ah zum briefkasten hüpfen. fühlt ihr euch dadurch ebenfalls belästigt? mir ist es egal was die leute meinen machen zu müssen, von mir aus können sie benjamin blümchen oder my little pony sein und irgenwelche fantasien untereinander austauschen, so lange sie niemanden mit ihrem auftreten belästigen. Mein lieber vorposter könnte sich daran ein beispiel nehmen und die leute ebenfalls in ruhe lassen, so wie er von ihnen offensichtlich nicht gestört werden möchte.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> kann leider nur das Foto mit den 2 Nachtelfen hochladen das mit dem text geht hier anscheinend wegen der größe nicht sonst könnte ich das auch noch zeigen.
> 
> habe das mit den 2 Nachtelfen nicht hochgeladen da man ja behaupten könnte es wäre nichts geschehen.



auf welchen server war das und wer ich will den flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt euer problem nicht - ich selbst hab mit rp nichts am hut- aber wodurch fühlt ihr euch belästigt wenn sie es im /p machen und ihr lediglich irgendeinen charakter in unterwäsche rumliegen seht? ihr werdet dabei nicht belästigt oder mitreingezogen. mal davon abgesehen das öfters durch og oder sonstwo irgendwelche avatare in unterwäsche vom ah zum briefkasten hüpfen. fühlt ihr euch dadurch ebenfalls belästigt? mir ist es egal was die leute meinen machen zu müssen, von mir aus können sie benjamin blümchen oder my little pony sein und irgenwelche fantasien untereinander austauschen, so lange sie niemanden mit ihrem auftreten belästigen. Mein lieber vorposter könnte sich daran ein beispiel nehmen und die leute ebenfalls in ruhe lassen, so wie er von ihnen offensichtlich nicht gestört werden möchte.



aha das ist normal .....


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen dass Emotes auch ein wenig länger im eRP sind, weswegen viel zu lesen war bis derjenige geantwortet hat... glaube wenn die eRP betreiben dann sorgfältig und alles mit längeren Details beschrieben. Aber 50 Minuten für das bisschen Text... das ist zu extrem.
> 
> 
> 
> Finde den Satz irgendwie kompliziert... da muss ich mal nachdenken


ne das war mehr text dachte mir aber das ich mit copy und paste nicht 100 mal und mehr dieselben 2 letzen sätze

Weil es mich interessiert hat was ihr allein nackend gemacht habt.

Ja aber ich will wissen warum du gefragt hast und nicht warum du gefragt hast



immer einfügen muss denn das habe ich 50 minuten machen müssen und die jenige hatte es noch immer nicht kappiert.




schade dabei hätte sie mich nur noch 1. fragen müssen [ mich hats nur noch genervt ] dann hätte ich geantwortet ich bin ein 50 Jähriger der sich an deinen antworten aufgeilen will.


----------



## Nimophelio (28. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Unter Darknest community findet man nichtviel bei google ausser eine erotikseite, welche aber nix mit wow zutun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja... eigtl schon. Denn genau DAS ist Darknest.


----------



## Apostasy (28. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> aha das ist normal .....


normaler als nach einem unbekannten server und unbekannten leuten zu fragen um diese zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> normaler als nach einem unbekannten server und unbekannten leuten zu fragen um diese zu flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohh vergessen hier wird gleich alles ernst genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt das ist Tyrande... das kann jede beliebige 0815 Nachtelfe sein. Naja... diese Bilder finde ich auch alle noch sehr ansehlich wenn die Charaktere einfach nur normal Posen. Deswegen finde ich auch dieses hier von Azazel auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Lady Barov, ebenfalls von Azazel. Aber diese Bilder haben glaube ich weniger mit der Darknest-Community zu tun... kenne mich da nicht so sicher aus



ich mein ich hätte mal irgendwo gelesen das das tyrande mit ihrem tigerchen ist =O


----------



## Chínín (28. August 2009)

okay, kurz gesagt: Darknest ist eine Gruppe pädophiler, die sich an virtuellen Figuren aufgeilen...die kerle machen so gut wie alles, eRP, AddOns (Ja, zB veränderte klotten, veränderte Ladebildschirme, Karten, etc.), und Zeichnungen, auch von Sachen, die im echten Leben ausdrücklich vom Gesetz verboten sind :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> okay, kurz gesagt: Darknest ist eine Gruppe pädophiler, die sich an virtuellen Figuren aufgeilen...die kerle machen so gut wie alles, eRP, AddOns (Ja, zB veränderte klotten, veränderte Ladebildschirme, Karten, etc.), und Zeichnungen, auch von Sachen, die im echten Leben ausdrücklich vom Gesetz verboten sind :/



iihhhh wow loli pr0n? oder normal pr0n? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> okay, kurz gesagt: Darknest ist eine Gruppe pädophiler, die sich an virtuellen Figuren aufgeilen...die kerle machen so gut wie alles, eRP, AddOns (Ja, zB veränderte klotten, veränderte Ladebildschirme, Karten, etc.), und Zeichnungen, auch von Sachen, die im echten Leben ausdrücklich vom Gesetz verboten sind :/



schönes fazit^^


----------



## Chínín (28. August 2009)

Die ganze Latte, von soft, bis hardcore

(omg, ich hör mich total professionell an XD)


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

von inze... bis tod


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Die ganze Latte, von soft, bis hardcore
> 
> (omg, ich hör mich total professionell an XD)


warum bannt man diese leute nicht wenn man weiss das sie sich nicht nur auf /p sex beziehen und sogar Daten von Blizzard ändern?


----------



## Chínín (28. August 2009)

Wieso sollten sie? damit bannen sie zahlende Kunden, die aber keineswegs ihre Mitspieler beeinträchtigen....


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

können nur sex im spiel haben...


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> schönes fazit^^



Naja... wenn das Fazit stimmen würde, dann würden auf den ganzen DN-Bildern bestimmt kleine Draeneikinder oder was weiß ich zu sehen sein, dass ist aber nicht der Fall... zumindest die Barov von dem Bild das ich gepostet habe scheint mir nicht nach dem Schema zu sein. 

Moment... mal eben schauen... der Gildenleiter vom HdS hat mir die Seite zum HdS-Forum gepostet damit ich hier mal Copy-Paste machen kann mit den ganzen Regeln des (e)RPs...

Jup... da hats die Regeln



> Ich möchte hier einmal einige Punkte öffentlich sichtbar hineinschreiben, da mittlerweile einiges an Kritik oder einfach falsch aufgeschnappten Dingen an meine Ohren gedrungen sind, auch hat sich - seit der Zeit, als uns die altbekannten Spione durchsuchten und sich reichlich mit Screenshots eingedeckt haben - einiges gewandelt.
> 
> * In die Gilde "Haus der Sinne" kommt nur, wer mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist. Die Bedingungen des Forums wurden entsprechend angepasst.Trotzdem möchte ich einmal zur FSK verlinken: http://www.spio.de/index.asp?SeitID=18
> * Wir sind eine (e)RP Gilde (in Worten: erotisches Rollenspiel). Das zu verheimlichen wäre Humbug. Doch genauso gut gibt es bei uns Rollenspiel, getrennte IC und OOC Kanäle, und Mitglieder unseres Hauses sind auch anspielbar wie jeder andere RPler auch.
> ...



Kann mir gut vorstellen dass diese Regeln in dem Fall auch für die ganze DN-Community gelten.


----------



## Timewarp85 (28. August 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> "Oh holder Gnom, ich hoffe euer bestes Stück ist proportional grösser als euer Körper" ?!



HAHA. Wie geil!

Made my Day!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Timewarp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie? damit bannen sie zahlende Kunden, die aber keineswegs ihre Mitspieler beeinträchtigen....


naja ich weiss schon warum ich demnächst mit WoW auffhören werde.

wenn eine Firma die mehr als jede andere in dieser Branche verdient sich nicht mehr um die kunden sondern nur noch ums geld kümmert dann läuft da etwas schief.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

komm das ist jetzt vll übertrieben nur weil jetzt ein paar auf irgendwelchen servern pervers sind muss mann nicht gleich aufhören


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> komm das ist jetzt vll übertrieben nur weil jetzt ein paar auf irgendwelchen servern pervers sind muss mann nicht gleich aufhören


ne auch so weil die ganze Firma sich nicht mehr um die kunden sondern nur noch ums geld kümmert.


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

hm vileicht sorgt ja das offenlegen des eRP dafür das sie RP server wider voller werden ^^


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

versetz dich mal in die lage von denen ich würde das gleiche tun

vll wissen die das ja uach nicht was die dort machen?


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm vileicht sorgt ja das offenlegen des eRP dafür das sie RP server wider voller werden ^^



willst du ne orgie in naxx haben ^^


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm vileicht sorgt ja das offenlegen des eRP dafür das sie RP server wider voller werden ^^


na dann will ich lieber echt garkein Rp haben.


----------



## Apostasy (28. August 2009)

zu mal die meisten davon durch den thread das erste mal davon mitbekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und so wie ich das verstanden habe, kannst du die leute melden wenn sie es denn im /s oder sonstwo schreiben wo du als unbeteiligte person mitlesen könntest, was zu einer verwarnung/bann oder sonstiges führen könnte. Aber da die meisten es untereinander machen sei es nun per flüstern oder in der gruppe bekommst du doch nichts mit und musst dich nicht irgendwie belästigt fühlen. Ich halte davon auch nicht viel, aber wenn es ihnen gefällt dann gefällt es ihnen eben.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> na dann will ich lieber echt garkein Rp haben.



BeziehungsRP mit Anhängsel wenn es Sinn ergibt - ja. 
Reine eRP Chars - voll dagegen


Es gibt soviele andere sinnvolle Sachen die man tun kann, warum sich tagtäglich in WoW rumtreiben und eRP machen... das ist sowas von Sinnlos.



> zu mal die meisten davon durch den thread das erste mal davon mitbekommen haben wink.gif
> und so wie ich das verstanden habe, kannst du die leute melden wenn sie es denn im /s oder sonstwo schreiben wo du als unbeteiligte person mitlesen könntest, was zu einer verwarnung/bann oder sonstiges führen könnte. Aber da die meisten es untereinander machen sei es nun per flüstern oder in der gruppe bekommst du doch nichts mit und musst dich nicht irgendwie belästigt fühlen. Ich halte davon auch nicht viel, aber wenn es ihnen gefällt dann gefällt es ihnen eben.



Jup schaue hier den Bluepost auf Seite 3 des Threads
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=3



> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wenn ihr das, was hier als "E-RP" bezeichnet wird, im Spiel mitbekommt, so könnt ihr es via Ticket melden. Derartiges hat in öffentlichen Kanälen (/sagen, /schreien, /Handel, /Allgemein, etc.) nichts verloren. Was zwei Spieler jedoch einvernehmlich in ihrem privaten Chat tun, ist ihre Sache.
> 
> Gruß, <Name entfernt>


----------



## Crighton (28. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> willst du ne orgie in naxx haben ^^


dann lieber in dalaran. können mehr mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

ne gibt nen serverabsturz^^


----------



## SuperAlex (28. August 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> letztendlich ist das nur ein gezeichnetes bild und somit kunst, egal ob oben ohne oder nicht. Man beachte wie viel arbeit in diesem bild steckt, ich denke die wenigsten würden so etwas hinbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist perverse Kunst! Ne mal im ernst, es ist eine Nachtelfe, jemand zeichnet jemanden, den es in irgendeiner Geschichte, Film, Buch oder was auch immer gibt, nackt. Stell dir vor jemand würde die Harry Potter Charaktere nackt zeichnen. Oder von anderen Serien, wie Pokémon oder Naruto oder DragonBall und sowas. Warscheinlich gibt es das eh schon <.< , ich finde es pervers wenn man sich an den Ideen von anderen aufgeilt.  Damals waren es normale Frauen. Heute sind es Fantasie Wesen. Das meine ich, unechte Sachen, die es garnicht gibt.


----------



## Chínín (28. August 2009)

Ja, das gibt es auch schon....warte Harry Potter....ja, da gabs auch schon Zeichnungen...sachen gibs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ja, das gibt es auch schon....warte Harry Potter....ja, da gabs auch schon Zeichnungen...sachen gibs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



link plx !!!!!!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ja, das gibt es auch schon....warte Harry Potter....ja, da gabs auch schon Zeichnungen...sachen gibs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es gibt von allen sachen pornos warscheinlich sogar von irgendwelchen Horror Filmen.


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

wenn die ihr talent doch anders umsetzen würden


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> link plx !!!!!!!!!!!!111111111


such du selbst wenn du sowas brauchst -.-


----------



## Chínín (28. August 2009)

Link darf ich dir hier keinen geben, sry ;<

Und einige von denen machen täuschend echte zeichnungen


----------



## sogynm (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> such du selbst wenn du sowas brauchst -.-



nicht alles ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (28. August 2009)

in jeder fangemeindschaft gibt es ein paar hentaizeichner oder entsprechende libespärchengeschichten-erzähler..
ka warum ihr euch deswegen so aufregt ist ein ziemlich menschliches verhalten
früher war es lara croft, heute die baumkuschler oder diverse andere film und buchhelden 
warum also künstlich über sowas aufregen? solang sie niemand anderen belästigen is doch okay
also cool down.. kein grund so nen zwergenaufstand zu proben


----------



## SuperAlex (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> es gibt von allen sachen pornos warscheinlich sogar von irgendwelchen Horror Filmen.



Oo holy crap. Das ist doch nichtmehr normal, ok es gibt fetische, aber... oh Gott, das is zu viel für mich. Ich bleib bei meinem RL Liebesleben, in WoW will ich als Held Monster töten und so nen Käse, und mich nicht an ner lila Frau mit langen Ohren in Unterwäsche aufgeiln. Wenn ich Liebe mache, dann will ich auch "Liebe" machen, und nicht einfach lieblos mit irgendjemanden.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Es ist perverse Kunst! Ne mal im ernst, es ist eine Nachtelfe, jemand zeichnet jemanden, den es in irgendeiner Geschichte, Film, Buch oder was auch immer gibt, nackt. Stell dir vor jemand würde die Harry Potter Charaktere nackt zeichnen. Oder von anderen Serien, wie Pokémon oder Naruto oder DragonBall und sowas. Warscheinlich gibt es das eh schon <.< , ich finde es pervers wenn man sich an den Ideen von anderen aufgeilt.  Damals waren es normale Frauen. Heute sind es Fantasie Wesen. Das meine ich, unechte Sachen, die es garnicht gibt.



Um dem mal einen kleinen Riegel vorzuschieben. Die Macher von Warcraft wissen zu 100% was die Darknest-Community ist. 

Problem: Dagegen machen könnten sie erst etwas wenn jemand versucht diese "Bilder" zu verkaufen oder kostenpflichtig als Download anbieten. Wenn dem nicht so ist, ist es sogar noch schlimmer... wahrscheinlich teilweise eine kleine Anlockung um weitere Spieler anzulocken. Diese Spieler die dadurch allerdings angelockt werden bekommen falsche Werte von RP zugespielt. Diese Leute interessieren sich plötzlich für WoW durch diese Bilder. Klar, werden sich manche Interessenweise auch mit der Lore auseinander setzen und dann bestimmt merken... "Oh... ein Nachtelf würde niemals mit einem Menschen..."

Das Problem hierbei ist die Vermittlung von WoW... die Bilder geben eindeutig teilweise ein falsches Bild von WoW und dem ganzen RP dahinter. Es kann durchaus sein dass viele Bilder gut gezeichnet sind, manche Normal (wie hier gepostete Barov und Tyrande; manche mit Oben Ohne; manche mit richtig erotischen Szenen). 

Ich denke Blizzard mag die Darknest Community nicht unbedingt, macht aber nichts dagegen da wenn ich mir bereits die Aldor anschaue, teilweise 30 Leute im DN-Channel sind. 30 Leute sind eine ordentliche Stange Geld für Blizzard und deswegen ist die Darknest Community zwar von Blizz nicht gemocht, aber des Geldes wegen akzeptiert.



> in jeder fangemeindschaft gibt es ein paar hentaizeichner oder entsprechende libespärchengeschichten-erzähler..
> ka warum ihr euch deswegen so aufregt ist ein ziemlich menschliches verhalten
> früher war es lara croft, heute die baumkuschler oder diverse andere film und buchhelden
> warum also künstlich über sowas aufregen? solang sie niemand anderen belästigen is doch okay
> also cool down.. kein grund so nen zwergenaufstand zu proben



Und deswegen das ist auch der Grund. Jedem Entwickler von erfolgreichen Spielen ist sowas klar dass sowas dann zu 100% passieren kann. Auch bei Filmen kann sowas durchaus auftreten, dass dann nachher Bilder gezeichnet werden. 

Dann die Erinnerung mit welchen Tricks manche Betrüger arbeiten. Heute ist wirklich kein wirkliches Foto von einem Promi mehr Sicher... mit Programmen kann soviel verändert werden dass das nicht mehr normal ist und das ist auch traurig, denn gerade hier geht es bereits um das diffamieren einer Person. Und sowas sollte einfach moralisch nicht sein. 

Games:
Virtua Fighter -  existieren
Resident Evil -   existieren
Mortal Kombat - existieren
Mass Effect   -   existieren

Diese Liste kann ins unendliche gehen... nur von denen weiß ich mit Sicherheit dass sowas existiert.


----------



## EisblockError (28. August 2009)

Ok, ich muss zugeben ich hab auch ne Nachtelfin weil ich lieber auf nen Frauen als auf nen Männerhintern schau aber trozdem würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen mich daran aufzugeilen o.O

Ich meine man kann mit RP ja auch Übertreiben.


btw ich war auf der Bilderhalle von darknest Community und da waren kranke Bilder von echten Menschen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> es gibt von allen sachen pornos warscheinlich sogar von irgendwelchen Horror Filmen.



rule 34.... ich sag nur rule 34


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

> btw ich war auf der Bilderhalle von darknest Community und da waren kranke Bilder von echten Menschen...



Glaube ich nicht dass es von Echten Menschen ist... klar die Bilder werden von echten Menschen gezeichnet... Robyn McKinnion, die Erfinderin des Darknest z.B passt denke ich 100% auf dass da wirklich nur Bilder reinkommen, die nicht Verboten sind. Wobei... sie ist Kanadierin soweit ich weiß *denk*!


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Kranke Bilder von kranken Menschen... ich glaube kaum dass Robyn McKinnion zulässt da Realfotos reinzupacken. Glaube dass ist im Darknest-Forum sogar verboten.


wer ist Robyn McKinnion?


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> wer ist Robyn McKinnion?



Soweit ich glaube herausgehört zu haben hat sie das Darknest-Forum erfunden, ist selbst WoW-Spielerin, zeichnet WoW-Darknest-Comics, zeichnet auch selbst für das Darknest WoW-Bilder... das ist Robyn McKinnion. Glaube ihr Künstlername ist Ackanime


----------



## Assor (28. August 2009)

Selten so einen intoleranten Thread erlebt. Die sind nicht normal = Abartig, Pervers, Absonderlinge von Aliens oder haben keine FreundInnen.
But the question is: who cares? Solange diese Menschen nichts tun, was laut Grundgesetz verboten ist und / oder gegen Blizzard seine Richtlinien verstößt, kann es euch doch total egal sein. ( Die geposteten Richtlinien dieser Community sprechen sich gegen Phädophile aus, involvieren keine Minderjährigen und Blizzard aktzeptiert sie auch - mehr oder weniger ) 
Die einzigen die sich tatsächlich dagegen Aussprechen, sind eine Meute im Buffed Forum, die gerade feststellen mussten, das das Thema Bienchen und Blümchen aka die menschliche Sexualität weitragender zu sein scheint, als sie angenommen haben ...

Fazit: this thread made my day

PS. Bla bla ich weiß, ihr denkt ich sei auch pervers. Tipp: Bloß nicht diverse Fernsehsender nach 24:00 einschalten, das dürfte sonst einen Kulturschock geben. 
Edit meint, kein Sex vor der Ehe oder ihr kommt alle nicht mehr in den Himmel!
Diskutiert lieber über die Freizügigkeit in den öffentlichen (!) Medien! Oder guckt ihr kein MTV?


----------



## SuperAlex (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Soweit ich glaube herausgehört zu haben hat sie das Darknest-Forum erfunden, ist selbst WoW-Spielerin, zeichnet WoW-Darknest-Comics, zeichnet auch selbst für das Darknest WoW-Bilder und führt ein paar Restaurants ... das ist Robyn McDonalds.



Perverse alte Frau!

...


----------



## EisblockError (29. August 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Link darf ich dir hier keinen geben, sry ;<
> 
> Und einige von denen machen täuschend echte zeichnungen




omg...

Naja, man braucht keine Zeichnungen, soweit ich weiss war Daniel Radcliff in irgendeinem Film mal komplett Nackt zusehen.

Oder war das am Broadway?


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. August 2009)

> ( Die geposteten Richtlinien dieser Community sprechen sich gegen Phädophile aus, involvieren keine Minderjährigen und Blizzard aktzeptiert sie auch - mehr oder weniger )



Achtung... ich habe lediglich gesagt das das die Richtlinien vom "Haus der Sinne" ist und ich vermute dass es auch für den Darknest-Channel gilt. Laut Leuten vom HdS gab es nämlich damals noch eine andere Gilde "HC". Und diese Leute sind in Massen gebannt worden vor ein paar Wochen und haben eine deftige Verwarnung bekommen. Diese Leute waren auch im Darknest Channel, weswegen ich hier denke, dass man schon aufpassen sollte dass man nicht an die falschen Idioten geraten sollte.



> Soweit ich glaube herausgehört zu haben hat sie das Darknest-Forum erfunden, ist selbst WoW-Spielerin, zeichnet WoW-Darknest-Comics, zeichnet auch selbst für das Darknest WoW-Bilder und führt ein paar Restaurants ... das ist Robyn McDonalds.



Achtung... man kann Quotes auch nach seinen Wünschen verändern wie ich hier sehe. Ich denke du hast dich einfach verschrieben... die Frau heißt Robyn McKinnion, nicht McDonalds.


----------



## The Future (29. August 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Selten so einen intoleranten Thread erlebt. Die sind nicht normal = Abartig, Pervers, Absonderlinge von Aliens oder haben keine FreundInnen.
> But the question is: who cares? Solange diese Menschen nichts tun, was laut Grundgesetz verboten ist und / oder gegen Blizzard seine Richtlinien verstößt, kann es euch doch total egal sein. ( Die geposteten Richtlinien dieser Community sprechen sich gegen Phädophile aus, involvieren keine Minderjährigen und Blizzard aktzeptiert sie auch - mehr oder weniger )
> Die einzigen die sich tatsächlich dagegen Aussprechen, sind eine Meute im Buffed Forum, die gerade feststellen mussten, das das Thema Bienchen und Blümchen aka die menschliche Sexualität weitragender zu sein scheint, als sie angenommen haben ...
> 
> ...


erlich ich glaube du bist dort selber angemeldet.


und erlich die Robyn McKinion ist einfach nur ein perverser abnormaler mensch.


----------



## SuperAlex (29. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, man braucht keine Zeichnungen, soweit ich weiss war Daniel Radcliff in irgendeinem Film mal komplett Nackt zusehen.
> 
> Oder war das am Broadway?



Da sah man dann wohl seinen echten Zauberstab! Oo
Ich hab das in der Zeitung gelesen, das war ein Theaterstück oder so.


----------



## Assor (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> erlich ich glaube du bist dort selber angemeldet.
> 
> 
> und erlich die Robyn McKinion ist einfach nur ein perverser abnormaler mensch.



So eine Antwort war zu erwarten. Pervers ist relativ. Wenn du so etwas pervers nennst, dann würden andere Menschen dich als konservativ abwinken. 
Das Musterbeispiel der Menschlichen klischees. Ich denke zu wissen, wer du bist und was du bist. Menschliche Aroganz ist hier das Zauberwort.


----------



## EisblockError (29. August 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Da sah man dann wohl seinen echten Zauberstab! Oo
> Ich hab das in der Zeitung gelesen, das war ein Theaterstück oder so.




wtf?? ich hab omg und nicht McDonals geschrieben -.-


----------



## Assor (29. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Achtung... ich habe lediglich gesagt das das die Richtlinien vom "Haus der Sinne" ist und ich vermute dass es auch für den Darknest-Channel gilt. Laut Leuten vom HdS gab es nämlich damals noch eine andere Gilde "HC". Und diese Leute sind in Massen gebannt worden vor ein paar Wochen und haben eine deftige Verwarnung bekommen. Diese Leute waren auch im Darknest Channel, weswegen ich hier denke, dass man schon aufpassen sollte dass man nicht an die falschen Idioten geraten sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> Achtung... man kann Quotes auch nach seinen Wünschen verändern wie ich hier sehe. Ich denke du hast dich einfach verschrieben... die Frau heißt Robyn McKinnion, nicht McDonalds.



Wenn tatsächlich Richtlienen verstöße vorliegen ist das auc richtig so.


----------



## SuperAlex (29. August 2009)

Was ist denn? Hab mich vertippt!


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. August 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Was ist denn? Hab mich vertippt!



Ja... du scheinst Hunger zu haben und hast statt an McKinnion zu denken McDonalds geschrieben Oo


----------



## The Future (29. August 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> So eine Antwort war zu erwarten. Pervers ist relativ. Wenn du so etwas pervers nennst, dann würden andere Menschen dich als konservativ abwinken.
> Das Musterbeispiel der Menschlichen klischees. Ich denke zu wissen, wer du bist und was du bist. Menschliche Aroganz ist hier das Zauberwort.


stimmt blos wenn man inzest und alles zeigt ist das natürlich vollkommen normal.


----------



## SuperAlex (29. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Ja... du scheinst Hunger zu haben und hast statt an McKinnion zu denken McDonalds geschrieben Oo



Musste bei Mc an McDonalds denken^^
Nächstes mal schreib ich eben McHammer!


----------



## -RD- (29. August 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das noch um einiges angenehmer als die ganzen 111elf-rofl-w/me 2dds 4 zita-Spammer. Die versauen einem das RP auf den diversen RP(!!!!)-Servern wesentlich mehr, als wenn es auf einem Friseur-Stuhl in Sturmwind mal zwischen Gnom und Menschenfrau zur Sache geht.
Sex ist doch etwas alltägliches. Warum also nicht in einem Fantasy-Spiel? Ok, in der Öffentlichkeit muss es nicht unbedingt sein... Wobei am ein oder anderen Straßenrand stehen ja auch außerhalb der WoW bezahlbare Damen, warum also nicht auch in WOW?
Klar, wenn es überhand nimmt, dann kann es nerven. Aber IMO ist es noch eher auf einem RP-Server erträglich, als die ganzen Nicht-RPler, die einfach nur die Atmosphäre mit ihren Krüppel-Schreibweisen oder Fussballergebnissen stören.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> stimmt blos wenn man inzest und alles zeigt ist das natürlich vollkommen normal.



Sowas zeigt keines von den Bildern meines Wissens nach... ich denke das abnormalste was es in der DN-Gallery ist, ist "Interracial", 

Also Mensch-Draenei, Nachtelf-Draenei, Nachtelf-Mensch.



> Also ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das noch um einiges angenehmer als die ganzen 111elf-rofl-w/me 2dds 4 zita-Spammer. Die versauen einem das RP auf den diversen RP(!!!!)-Servern wesentlich mehr, als wenn es auf einem Friseur-Stuhl in Sturmwind mal zwischen Gnom und Menschenfrau zur Sache geht.
> Sex ist doch etwas alltägliches. Warum also nicht in einem Fantasy-Spiel? Ok, in der Öffentlichkeit muss es nicht unbedingt sein... Wobei am ein oder anderen Straßenrand stehen ja auch außerhalb der WoW bezahlbare Damen, warum also nicht auch in WOW?
> Klar, wenn es überhand nimmt, dann kann es nerven. Aber IMO ist es noch eher auf einem RP-Server erträglich, als die ganzen Nicht-RPler, die einfach nur die Atmosphäre mit ihren Krüppel-Schreibweisen oder Fussballergebnissen stören.



Jup generelle Regel ist halt normalerweise schätze ich immer "Erwachsen 18 in Menschenjahren". Offenbar wird bei den (e)Rplern immer Gnom = Kind abgestempelt, was einfach nicht stimmt. Auch Gnome kommen in eine Phase wo sie Erwachsen werden und gerade in dieser Phase+ spielt man dann die Viecher auch im eRP aus. 

Was ich oben in dem Quote allerdings bemängel ist einfach die Sache mit Frisörstuhl in SW... eRP solte, auch wenn es im /p geschieht nicht mitten in der Sturmwinder Innenstadt sein. Immerhin, man sieht nicht was sie schreiben und dann wieder der /2 

"Boh... heute Abend kommt Star Treck"
"Oh ja... das gucke ich auch"
"Biete 10 Froststoff für 100 Gold"
"Welche Folge kommt denn heute"
"Star Trek... um wieviel Uhr"

Abschlussfazit für mich in diesem Thread: OOCler sind meistens schlimmer als die (e)RPler, da diese sich Null an die Regeln halten und die (e)RPler sich offenbar doch versuchen teilweise am Rollenspielleben teil zu haben. Sie öffnen Tavernen usw. Andere (e)RPler mehr, andere weniger. 
Klar gibt es durchaus eRPler die sich nicht an die geposteten Regeln halten, aber nicht zu vergessen, die Regeln gelten auch nur für das HdS. Darknestler sind immer so eine Sache, man weiß nie an wen man gerät. Alles ist mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. So genannte eRPler, also reine auf Erotikbasierende werden selbst von den Darknestern meistens mit schiefen Augen angesehen. eRP-Twinks, werden sogar meistens sofort komplett ignoriert. 

Dieser Thread hat deutlich gezeigt dass es viele gute Standpunkt gab und dass ebenso viele dagegen sind wie welche denen es nichts ausmacht wenn jemand da was im /p gemeinsam macht. Dies zeigt also deutlich wieder, dass es hier genauso zugeht wie in den offiziellen Foren, die das selbe Thema beinhalten.


----------



## Assor (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> stimmt blos wenn man inzest und alles zeigt ist das natürlich vollkommen normal.



Okay. Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden.
Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, das es im Grunde tolerierbar sei, solange sich solche Dinge im gesetzlichen(!) Rahmen halten. Und Inzest ist laut Grundgesetz verboten ...
Wo liegen hier den Fälle von Inzest übrigens vor?

BTW. Lies meinen ersten Post bitte nochmal, danke.


----------



## The Future (29. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das noch um einiges angenehmer als die ganzen 111elf-rofl-w/me 2dds 4 zita-Spammer. Die versauen einem das RP auf den diversen RP(!!!!)-Servern wesentlich mehr, als wenn es auf einem Friseur-Stuhl in Sturmwind mal zwischen Gnom und Menschenfrau zur Sache geht.
> Sex ist doch etwas alltägliches. Warum also nicht in einem Fantasy-Spiel? Ok, in der Öffentlichkeit muss es nicht unbedingt sein... Wobei am ein oder anderen Straßenrand stehen ja auch außerhalb der WoW bezahlbare Damen, warum also nicht auch in WOW?
> Klar, wenn es überhand nimmt, dann kann es nerven. Aber IMO ist es noch eher auf einem RP-Server erträglich, als die ganzen Nicht-RPler, die einfach nur die Atmosphäre mit ihren Krüppel-Schreibweisen oder Fussballergebnissen stören.


stimmt die frauen am straßenrand befummeln ja auch immer 12 Jährige. [ WoW ist ab 12 und somit gild dieser wert für diese Community ]


----------



## Assor (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> stimmt die frauen am straßenrand befummeln ja auch immer 12 Jährige. [ WoW ist ab 12 und somit gild dieser wert für diese Community ]



Du hast den Thread also auch nicht ganz mitverfolgt.
Die Regeln dieser Community lauten, das keine Minderjährigen Eintritt erhalten. So etwas wird kontrolliert - natürlich ist es nicht 100% sichhaltig, aber 12 Jährige werden sehr wahrscheinlich nicht im Kreis so einer Community zu finden sein. Außerdem wurden die meisten Mitglieder außerhalb dieses internen Regelwerkes sogar gebannt.


----------



## The Future (29. August 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread also auch nicht ganz mitverfolgt.
> Die Regeln dieser Community lauten, das keine Minderjährigen Eintritt erhalten. So etwas wird kontrolliert - natürlich ist es nicht 100% sichhaltig, aber 12 Jährige werden sehr wahrscheinlich nicht im Kreis so einer Community zu finden sein. Außerdem wurden die meisten Mitglieder außerhalb dieses internen Regelwerkes sogar gebannt.


ja aber im spiel kann man nicht 100% überprüfen ob der/die jenige 18 oder älter ist und wenn man mit einem minderjährigen sowas macht verstößt es ganz klar gegen die regeln.


----------



## Assor (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> ja aber im spiel kann man nicht 100% überprüfen ob der/die jenige 18 oder älter ist und wenn man mit einem minderjährigen sowas macht verstößt es ganz klar gegen die regeln.



Eine Community ist leider nicht auf den Chat alleine angewiesen. Teamspeak, diverse Fragen, Verhalten gegenüber bestimmten Themen usw.
Natürlich wird es Lücken geben. Aber du darfst eines nicht vergessen, Niemand wird gezwungen mitzumachen - es geschieht auf freiwilliger Basis, hier wird auch nicht angeworben. Ich glaube kaum das ein Zwölfjärhiger tatsächlich plant über einen längeren Zeitraum sich in so eine Community zu involvieren, nur um seine pupertären Sprossen loszuwerden - dazu sind youtube porno Seiten schon viel zu stark verbreitet.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. August 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread also auch nicht ganz mitverfolgt.
> Die Regeln dieser Community lauten, das keine Minderjährigen Eintritt erhalten. So etwas wird kontrolliert - natürlich ist es nicht 100% sichhaltig, aber 12 Jährige werden sehr wahrscheinlich nicht im Kreis so einer Community zu finden sein. Außerdem wurden die meisten Mitglieder außerhalb dieses internen Regelwerkes sogar gebannt.



Wollte eigentlich schlafen gehen... urks... im Darknest Forum steht auch dran dass man 18 sein sollte... dennoch kann jeder Minderjährige auf Enter drücken, sowie jeder minderjährige in den Darknest-Channel rein kann. Deswegen wird auf "Die Aldor" meistens auch im Darknest-Channel nur Tavernen-RP ohne (e)RP betrieben. Der Darknest-Channel zeigt nur an welche Leute Darknest-Fans sind... ein Ausschluss Minderjähriger gibt es eigentlich nur beim "Haus der Sinne". 

Wer sich dort bewirbt muss mit seiner Bewerbung den Regeln des Hauses zustimmen und ebenfalls zustimmen 18 zu sein. Und wenn einer erwischt wird der bei der Bewerbung gelogen hat, fliegt er hochkant wieder aus der Gilde raus. Weil, wer vorgibt 18 zu sein, aber 17 ist, der hat dort in der Gilde nichts verloren. Es wird also dort, so gut es geht die Regel eingehalten und im nächsten Schritt denken viele (e)RP-Gilden auch neuerdings nach über eine Persokontrolle dies alles zu kontrollieren um sich nicht Strafbar zu machen.


----------



## Mjuu (29. August 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ich weiss ned was das sein soll sorry



was antwortest du dann?


----------



## EisblockError (29. August 2009)

der /2 channel ist auf Rollenspiel Servern OOC, bedeutet man kann da "suche Froststoff 10g/Stack" schreiben


----------



## _Yo_ (29. August 2009)

Oh man das ganze ist so lächerlich.

Ich höre heute zum ersten mal das es sowas im Rp gibt. Und niemand der hier gepostet hat wurde auch nur annähernd von irgendwelchen eRPlern belästigt.
Aber trotzdem zerreißt ihr euch alle das Maul über diese Leute.

Ich kenne niemanden, egal ob der Jenige grade nen Partner hat oder nicht, der sich nicht mal nen Porno oder so ansieht. 

Das ist heutzutage das normalste überhaupt. Und kann mir keiner erzählen das er das noch nicht getan hat.


Das hat einfach mal was mit Toleranz zu tun. 
Vielleicht steht einer eurer Bekannten ja auf SM usw. Macht das ihn jetzt zu einem schlechtem Menschen?

Sexualität ist privatsache also lasst die Leute halt machen was ihnen Spaß macht. Ihr werdet schließlich auch nicht geächtet, weil ihr mal nen Porno gesehn habt.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> der /2 channel ist auf Rollenspiel Servern OOC, bedeutet man kann da "suche Froststoff 10g/Stack" schreiben



Angeber :-)


----------



## dermannderniemalslebte (29. August 2009)

Omg sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen... wie krank leute sind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDx7nFlU8eQ

made my day omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (29. August 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Oh man das ganze ist so lächerlich.
> 
> Ich höre heute zum ersten mal das es sowas im Rp gibt. Und niemand der hier gepostet hat wurde auch nur annähernd von irgendwelchen eRPlern belästigt.
> Aber trotzdem zerreißt ihr euch alle das Maul über diese Leute.
> ...



/sign und mehr muss dazu auch nicht gesagt werden. Jedem das seine, wers mag solls machen, wer nicht, ignoriert es und/oder befasst sich damit garnicht erst. So einfach ist das.


----------



## SuperAlex (29. August 2009)

Robyn McDonalds zeichnet grad eine nackte Nachtelfe die ein HappyMeal isst. Echt pervers!


----------



## Rotel (29. August 2009)

Die Leute haben doch einen an der Waffel, echt jetzt. Das soll keineswegs Diskriminierung sein aber...ne!

Ich sehs schon vor mir.

*BILD vom Montag*

Kontroverses Killerspiel WoW nun auch mit sexuellen Attitüden. Die sogenannte eRP Szene, sprichwörtlich für Erotic Role Play, erobert die Gemüter in Stormwind und Ironforge. Wenn es etwas gab, was World of Warcraft bisher nicht war, so könnte man dies erotisch nennen. Flache Grafiken, schlappe Animationen. Doch nun rundet ein neuer Stern am Horizont  die ach so flachen Dinge auf, und aus Schlappheit versteift sich ein neues Konzept! Das eRP! Spieler finden sich bei den sogenannten eRPG's (nicht zu verwechseln mit RPG aus 3D-Shootern) "erotic role play guild's" und spielen Szenen aus RTLII nach Mitternacht nach. Schwer vorstellbar, bevölkern die virtuelle Welt kleine Wesen wie sogenannte Gnome mit üppigen Schnäuzen, grunzende fassdicke Zwerge, violett ganzkörpergeschminkte Nachtelfen, lebende Milchkühe genannt Tauren und anderes nicht gerade erotisch ambitioniertes Pixelvolk. Insbesondere wenn man sich auf die Tatsache bezieht, dass jeder RP'er sich möglichst "naturgetreu" seine Rolle und Rasse im Spiel, in Form seiner Taten, wiederspiegeln sollte. Bezieht man sich auf eRP könnten hier skandalöse Szenen entstehen. Wir haben das Oberhaupt der eRP Gilde YYY interviewt:

Bild

Hr. Taurenbanger (Nickname im Spiel) besten Dank für ihre Zeit. Wie definieren sie eRP?

Taurenbanger
Nun, für uns stellt eRP einen Kontrast zum tristen sexuellen dahinvegetieren des echten Lebens dar. Wir sind alle sehr experimentierfreudig (nicht nur im Bett mit einer heissen Gnomin*zwinkert*) und leben uns in unserem Kreis vollständig aus. ERP ist virtuelle Leidenschaft.

Bild

Virtuelle Leidenschaft. Wie kommunizieren sie mit ihren Mitspielern? Nutzen sie VOIP Software wie Skype oder beschränken sie sich auf spielinterne emotes wie /liegen, /hüpfen, /schreien, /schlafen, in dieser Reihenfolge, sie verstehen? 

Taurenbanger

Nun wir identifizieren uns mit unserer Rasse im Spiel. Zu hundert Prozent. Es wäre nicht sehr kommunikativ wenn ich als Taure in einer VOIP Software blos grunzen würde, egal in welchem Rythmus.

Bild

Was wollen sie mit dieser neuen kontoversen Form des Spielens bezwecken, was sind quasi ihre Spiel internen politischen Motive, falls es solche gibt.

Taurenbanger

Nun wir haben neulich ein Ticket geschrieben in welchem wir einheitlich ein Puff in Ratchet fordern. Ausserdem wäre ein Strassenstrich in Crossroads bestimmt gern gesehen. Bezahlt wird mit interner Währung. 1h 20Goldstücke. Ausserdem wollen wir erreichen, dass Blizzard erotische Outfits wie Strapsen oder Tangas im Spiel integriert, damit wir uns noch besser auf unser Tun vertiefen können.

Bild

Was löst ihre "Art" zu spielen bei anderen Spielern aus?

Taurenbanger

Nun das ist wie im richtigen Leben. Die meisten halten uns für komplett durchgedreht, pervers, selbstverloren, ohne Perspektive, jungfräulich, depressiv, introvetiert, geisteskrank oder einfach total bescheuert. Uns stört diese Meinung nicht, im Gegenteil. Wir leben unsere Art von Roleplay. Es gibt im normalen Leben diese Spieser, genau wie im virtuellen. Ich denke, es spricht auch ein wenig der Neid aus den Leuten. Nicht jeder kann von sich behaupten eine heisse Nachtelfin in Scholomance (nicht sehr romantisch mit all den Untoten) verführt- und sie anschliessend sogar unten im Keller auf all den Skeleten flachgelegt zu haben. Ich sage ihnen, dass ist sehr erquikend, speziell weil wir die Magier mit ihren Drachen oben noch am Leben gelassen haben. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie an den Spalten am Rand des Raums gespannert haben. Seufz. 

Bild

Gibt es bei ihnen virtuelle Machos, oder bindet man sich fix an eine Person?

Taurenbanger

Eine gute Frage. Wir tendieren zu "No Sex before Marriage". Leider halten sich die wenigsten daran. Erst kürzlich entdeckte ich eine mir gut bekannte- und eigentlich mit dem Orkschurken Blasi -verheiratete Gnomin rückwärts auf einem Taruenschurken und wild /schreien spammend. Es war nicht sehr schön anzusehen, moralisch und optisch. Es gibt alles auch die Romantiker welche virtuelle Knallkerzen auf der Brücke vor dem AH in IF anzünden um ihre Liebste zu bezirzen. Ach ja, es gibt auch gleichgeschlechtliche Paare!

Bild

Nun Hr. Taurenbanger. Wir wünschen ihnen viel Erfolg mit diesem neuen Konzept. Eins ist klar, sie komplementieren eine sowieso bereits sehr spezielle Community und werden die Debatten anheizen. Auf wiedersehen, aber nicht im Bubble eines Menschenpaladins ohne Kleider!



*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## abc666 (29. August 2009)

dermannderniemalslebte schrieb:


> Omg sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen... wie krank leute sind
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDx7nFlU8eQ
> 
> ...




oh kacke wie genial xD

Musste voll ablachen xD

Jetzt wo ich mit WoW aufgehört habe hör ich von diesem erpg xD 

einfach nur lol ^^


----------



## Mjuu (29. August 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> oh kacke wie genial xD
> 
> Musste voll ablachen xD
> 
> ...




treibt die sucht dich dennoch in die wow-foren?


----------



## abc666 (29. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> treibt die sucht dich dennoch in die wow-foren?



War mir klar das irgendwer das schreiben muss xD

Aber ist es denn verboten hier nochmal rein zu schaun ? ;D

Ist trotzdem spannend in ein forum zu schaun in dem es um ein spiel geht was man lange gezockt hat.

Anfangen werde ich trotzdem nie wieder...alleine schon wegen dem geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn doch sag ich euch allen bescheid =D


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (29. August 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Die Leute haben doch einen an der Waffel, echt jetzt. Das soll keineswegs Diskriminierung sein aber...ne!
> 
> Ich sehs schon vor mir.
> 
> ...




Bitte nimm das raus. Ich habe zu große Angst das das genau so, nur mit mehr hetzte, am Montag in der Bild abgedruckt wird, und das würde unserer schon missverstanden Gemeinde mehr runter ziehen bei "Unwissenden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (29. August 2009)

3 Sachen die ich zu sagen habe:

Erstens:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHDwVKczbBI

B:
Das IRGENDJEMAND sich von sowas angesprochen fühlt ist klar!!! Solange kein Sex mit TIEREN / Inzest / Pädophilie vorhanden ist das VOLLKOMMEN Akzeptabel.


und als Letztes:
Diese (meiner Meinung nach) entgleiste Diskussion zeigt mir nur, dass manche von euch einfach mit ihren Vorstellungen noch über 200 Jahre hinterherhängen.


----------



## ersoichso (29. August 2009)

dermannderniemalslebte schrieb:


> Omg sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen... wie krank leute sind
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDx7nFlU8eQ
> 
> ...


also das sprengt mal wirklich die grenzen <3

"NINJA SKILLS ACTIVATE!!!"


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. August 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> also das sprengt mal wirklich die grenzen <3
> 
> "NINJA SKILLS ACTIVATE!!!"



Denke man sollte nicht alle Videos mit erotischen WoW-Inhalten so abstempeln. Ich bin jetzt wieder ein paar Minuten on und habe mal gesucht und dies hier gefunden 

(Achtung. Diese Videos sind bei Youtube als unter 18 abgestempelt)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4xnehKecKA...=PL&index=5

Wie der Machimanist dies geschafft hat weiß ich nicht, aber ich finde es richtig schön gemacht und eben solche Videos können ab und an einem Tränen kommen - das Lied ist einfach so genial.


----------



## Shagkul (29. August 2009)

Was haben hier eigentlich manche für eine verkorkste Einstellung zu solchen Sachen!? 

Wenn sie es für sich betreiben ist es doch ok und wäre WoW ab 18 dann gehörte diese Art des Rollenspiels durchaus auch in der Öffentlichkeit dazu. 
Also nicht öffentlich in dem Sinne, dass man vor anderen rummacht, aber wie oft kommt man in unangenehme Situationen weil man dachte diese Blumenwiese sei von anderen Leuten nicht besucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist weder etwas was einen anwidern, oder abstoßen muss. Das sind “harmlose” Fantasien, selbst wenn sie bis zur sexuellen Handlung gehen.

Was euch anwidern kann, sind unter anderem Kinderpornos und ähnliches, aber sicherlich kein SexRP, denn es ist und bleibt nur Fantasie und ist rein fiktiv.


Was für ein verklemmter und verkorkster Haufen, der nicht zu wissen scheint was wirklich schlimm und schrecklich im wahren Leben anzusehen ist.


----------



## Greephus (29. August 2009)

Ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern... auf meinen server wo ich noch zu classic war gab es auch sole eRP Gilden^^

War schon ne lustige sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. August 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Was haben hier eigentlich manche für eine verkorkste Einstellung zu solchen Sachen!?
> 
> Wenn sie es für sich betreiben ist es doch ok und wäre WoW ab 18 dann gehörte diese Art des Rollenspiels durchaus auch in der Öffentlichkeit dazu.
> Also nicht öffentlich in dem Sinne, dass man vor anderen rummacht, aber wie oft kommt man in unangenehme Situationen weil man dachte diese Blumenwiese sei von anderen Leuten nicht besucht.
> ...



Aye, ich finde diese ganze Aufregung und die demonstrative Entrüstung hier ein wenig sehr übertrieben.

Sobald es zu einer Belästigung für Mitspieler wird, liegt ein Ban-Grund vor und die GMs werden sicher froh über jeden eRP'ler sein, den sie loswerden können. Ansonsten ist das alles ein durchaus akzeptabler Zeitvertreib. Zwar verstehe ich, wie bei allen... naja, nennen wir es mal "erotisch angehauchten Ausprägungen der virtuellen Kommunikation" nicht ganz, was Leute ohne eine reale Komponente daran finden können, aber das heißt nicht dass ich mich da zum Moralapostel aufschwingen und denen meine persönliche Ansicht aufdrücken würde.

Ich vermute mal wer diese Ausprägungen des RP schon für "pervers" hält, dessen Wissen- und Erfahrungsschatz in "solcher Hinsicht" kann nicht allzu umfangreich sein. Es gibt Ausprägungen die das Attribut "widerlich" sehr viel eindeutiger verdient hätten - und ich spreche dabei nioch nicht mal mit von illegalen Dingen.

Aber wie immer ist alles was in gegenseitigem Einverständnis und Einklang mit dem Gesetz geschieht nicht aufgrund von steinzeitlichen Moralvorstellungen zu verurteilen.

Mein Gott, hier führt die verdammte INTERNETGENERATION eine Diskussion über Erotik und legt die Maßstäbe von Oma und Opa zugrunde. Ich dachte wir wären weit genug gekommen, um nicht mehr alles auf den Scheiterhaufen zu stellen, was uns selbst nicht zusagt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, hier führt die verdammte INTERNETGENERATION eine Diskussion über Erotik und legt die Maßstäbe von Oma und Opa zugrunde. Ich dachte wir wären weit genug gekommen, um nicht mehr alles auf den Scheiterhaufen zu stellen, was uns selbst nicht zusagt.



nope was ich nich kenn küt auf den scheiterhaufen


----------



## The Future (29. August 2009)

Ich glaube einige verstehen nkicht das es nichts mehr mit RP zu tun hatt wenn ich in der Kathedrale Sturmwinds im Keller bei den Toten einen Puff oder was weiss ich aufmache.

Mir ist es solange egal bis ich nackte Leute in eindeutigen stellungen sehe denn das belästigt ALLE die in der nähe sind.


und mir kann keiner erzählen das würde normal sei denn der unterschied zum porno und einem spiel wo ich nicht mal die unterwäsche aussziehen kann ist schon sehr groß.

die meisten leute machen auch größten teil nur ihr sex rp die in solchen gilden sind und man sollte sich doch ernsthaft fragen ob sie sich drann aufgeilen wenn 12 jährige sie erwischen oder ob man sich nicht gleich für 13 euro auf einer kostenpflichtigen porno seite anmeldet.


Zudem kann ich sagen das 98% in diesem Thread es nicht selbsterlebt haben und daher sich eigentlich garkein urteil leisten können wie es dort abgeht oder nicht.


----------



## Nataku (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Zudem kann ich sagen das 98% in diesem Thread es nicht selbsterlebt haben und daher sich eigentlich garkein urteil leisten können wie es dort abgeht oder nicht.



Quelle plz. Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (29. August 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> Quelle plz. Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musst dich doch nur hier umsehen das viele schreiben sie hören es das erste mal hier.


----------



## El_Arx (29. August 2009)

OMG ich habe einen Nachtelfen DK auf die Aldor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Naja, find ich schon alles ein bisschen eigenartig, aber jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige verstehen nkicht das es nichts mehr mit RP zu tun hatt wenn ich in der Kathedrale Sturmwinds im Keller bei den Toten einen Puff oder was weiss ich aufmache.



Mir scheint dass deine Definition von "Rollenspiel" etwas sehr eng gefasst ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass sich in einer Fantasywelt alles züchtig und brav abspielen muss halte ich jedenfalls für ein Gerücht. Ich empfehle die Lektüre der beiden DSA-Romane "Das zerbrochene Rad - Dämmerung/Nacht", da hat sich Ulrich Kiesow himself geradezu überschlagen an Frivolitäten bei der Beschreibung einer "feucht-fröhlichen Feier" unter Adligen. Und da waren weitaus schlimmere Dinge dabei, als das worüber hier die Nase gerümpft wird.

Und was die Sache mit den Toten angeht: Ich sage dazu nur, dass ich schon das zweifelhafte Vergnügen hatte, Damen kennenzulernen, die die Atmosphäre eines Friedhofs bei Nacht für "anregend" hielten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mir ist es solange egal bis ich nackte Leute in eindeutigen stellungen sehe denn das belästigt ALLE die in der nähe sind.



Aha... Alle die in der Nähe sind. Zum Beispiel im Keller der Kathedrale. Ist der bei euch SO gut besucht?

Wenn allerdings jemand auf die Idee kommt, das direkt vor dem AH aufzuziehen -> Ticket. Sowas ist gerechtfertigt. Aber wenn man an abgelegenen Orten zufällig über ein solches Grüppchen stolpert, greift bei mir dieselbe Regel, wie auch im realen Leben: "Oh, Verzeihung..." -> Umdrehen -> Weggehen.



> und mir kann keiner erzählen das würde normal sei denn der unterschied zum porno und einem spiel wo ich nicht mal die unterwäsche aussziehen kann ist schon sehr groß.



Erkläre mir im Gegenteil, warum das so unnormal sein muss? Im Gegenteil, das ist doch aufgrund von Enginebeschränkungen alles recht unbeholfen und, man verzeihe den Ausdruck, "Softcore". Sowas findet sich heutzutage im Vorabendprogramm. Wenn du sowas bereits für "unnormal" hältst, dann ist das in der Tat eine etwas überholte Einstellung zur Sexualität.

Und übrigens: Um was wollen wir wetten, dass im kommenden Warcraft-Film eine dezente Liebesszene genau dieser Art zu finden sein wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> die meisten leute machen auch größten teil nur ihr sex rp die in solchen gilden sind und man sollte sich doch ernsthaft fragen ob sie sich drann aufgeilen wenn 12 jährige sie erwischen oder ob man sich nicht gleich für 13 euro auf einer kostenpflichtigen porno seite anmeldet.



Wie schon gesagt, die Beurteilung der Motive solcher Spieler steht niemandem zu, der selbst keine Ahnung davon hat. Ich kann die Motivation auch nicht verstehen, aber dasselbe gilt für Homosexuelle oder Menschen die durch Schmerzen erregt werden. Sollen die ruhig ihren Spaß haben, ich habe meinen ja auch, wenn auch an anderen (im Falle von MMOs eher nicht-sexuellen) Dingen.



> Zudem kann ich sagen das 98% in diesem Thread es nicht selbsterlebt haben und daher sich eigentlich garkein urteil leisten können wie es dort abgeht oder nicht.



Ohjaaaaaa, stimmt, solche Ausschweifungen wie die WoW-Engine sie ermöglicht sind wirklich ein Skandal und können einen schwachen Geist auf Jahre traumatisieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyaran (29. August 2009)

leute ihr regt euch über sowas auf? wenn man bei Darknest auf die seite geht muss man per enter bestätigen das man 18 is ja super.Ihr solltet euch mal die pornoseiten reinziehen da wirds genauso gemacht und da regt ihr euch über stupides erotikchatten auf !? LOL sag ich nur.....und wenn ihr das schon pervers findet solltet ihr euch mal plugins usw. für spiele wie z.B. The Elderscrolls 4 Oblivion angucken da fallen euch die augen ausm Kopf.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (29. August 2009)

dermannderniemalslebte schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDx7nFlU8eQ



Und was soll daran jetzt schlimm sein? Da bittet nur jemand seine Dienste als Schneiderin an, die kaputte Reißverschlusse repariert.

Aber machen wir mal einen Vergleich von WoW und dem Richtigen Leben.

RL: Ein Paar hockt auf einer Bank im Park/auf dem Platz/etc. und ummarmt sich und tauscht küsschen aus.  = Ok, stört ja niemanden.

WoW: 2 Chars hocken in Dalaranmitte auf einer Parkbank und machen per /e umarmen/ flirten/ küssen.   = OMG! Das geht ja mal gar nicht das ist ja echt Pervers!
______

RL: *Dämmerungszeit bis in die Nacht* Disco/ Party/ Park/etc. ist ein Pärchen das schon fast vor dem Sexuellen Akt steht aber es nicht macht.   = Ok, stört ja niemanden.

WoW: 2 Chars sind komplet abseits von großen Trubel, da wo eigentlich keiner hinkommt in seinem Alltäglichen Dingen, da wo man sich eher hin "verläuft" und stehen sich gegenüber in fast bis gar keiner Bekleidung.   =OMFG!
Das geht ja mal gar nicht das ist ja echt Pervers!
______

RL: Ein Paar treibt es in der öffentlichkeit    = Naja was soll, wenns ihnen spaß macht und danach den Platz wieder sauber machen(!).

WoW: 2 Char stehen , nackt, mal wieder irgendwo in der Pampa wo eigentlich niemand so normal hinkommt und machen nichts    =ZOMFGBBQ! Das ist der Gipfel des guten Geschmacks und sollte sofort für immer aus dem Internet verbannt werden!



Bemerkung: Im WoW vergleich sind sie immer in der gleichen Gruppe!
Bemerkung: Im RL vergleich ist der dritte vergleich gesetzlich verboten!
Bemerkung: Während der erstellung diese Post wurde ich gut durch diese Video unterstützt!


----------



## The Future (29. August 2009)

Monkey.D schrieb:


> Und was soll daran jetzt schlimm sein? Da bittet nur jemand seine Dienste als Schneiderin an, die kaputte Reißverschlusse repariert.
> 
> Aber machen wir mal einen Vergleich von WoW und dem Richtigen Leben.
> 
> ...


ich glaube du kappierst blos nicht das es etwas anderes ist als wenn ich mit einer echten Frau Sex hätte/habe.

mein WoW charakter wird weder anfangen zu stöhnen noch empfindet er irgendetwas dabei und da liegt der unterschied.


und sich an schlechten pixeln aufzugeilen wo man nicht mal irgendetwas sieht ist doch der größte schwachsinn.
daher gehe ich davon aus das viele einen Nudeptach haben werden welcher nicht erlaubt ist und in die spielmechanick eingreift.



von mir aus können die sich alle in einem Channel Treffen und den ganzen Tag online sex machen, weil sie zu feige oder was auch immer sind einen echten partner zu haben blos in einem Spiel welches ab 12 Freigegeben ist verbiete ICH MIR einfach sowas.


----------



## Apostasy (29. August 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Es ist perverse Kunst! Ne mal im ernst, es ist eine Nachtelfe, jemand zeichnet jemanden, den es in irgendeiner Geschichte, Film, Buch oder was auch immer gibt, nackt. Stell dir vor jemand würde die Harry Potter Charaktere nackt zeichnen. Oder von anderen Serien, wie Pokémon oder Naruto oder DragonBall und sowas. Warscheinlich gibt es das eh schon <.< , ich finde es pervers wenn man sich an den Ideen von anderen aufgeilt.  Damals waren es normale Frauen. Heute sind es Fantasie Wesen. Das meine ich, unechte Sachen, die es garnicht gibt.



es wäre pervers, wenn du den intimbereich ohne kleidungsschutz sehen würdest und die gezeichnete figur sich "befummeln" würde, was ich in diesem bild eindeutig nicht sehen kann. und ja ich bin nach wie vor der meinung das es kunst ist. achte mal bitte genau auf licht und schatten, hintergrund und rüstung - so etwas kannst du sehr schlecht mit irgenwelchen naruto hentai oder sonstigem vergleichen. die pose ist aufreizend ja, aber ich kenne genügend künstler die ihre zeichnungen "sexy" darstellen. Zwischen sexy und sexuellen handlungen so wie du das definierst liegt ein großer unterschied. Und selbst wenn es fantasie wesen sind, ändert es nichts an der tatsache, das sie gut gezeichnet oder sonstiges sein können. und wenn du jetzt mit unechten sachen, die es nicht gibt antwortest zeugt letztendlich davon wie wenig verständniss du für kunst hast. ja nachtelfen sind nunmal an den menschlichen körper angelehnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben halt nur längere ohren punkt letztendlich wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte spornt ein solches bild deine fantasie an - und mal im ernst: soll ich nur weil ich eine frau bin micht nicht so hinsetzen dürfen, nur weil du es eventuell als pervers ansehen könntest? 
wenn jemand sich an einem bild aufgeilt, ja dann soll er halt - manche schlagen den playboy auf und erfreuen sich über solche bilder. ich kann viele fetischs auch nicht nachvollziehen, dennoch so lange person a damit glücklich ist dann soll person a damit glücklich sein. Eine Prise Toleranz würde hier einigen leuten wirklich gut tun. /ironie Ach ne wobei HEXENVERBRENNUNG auf den scheiterhaufen mit diesen perversen leuten /ironie ende
ja das spiel ist ab 12 - die frage ist letztendlich wie lange werden online spiele noch ab altersstufe 12 sein(suchtgefahr inc)? Zumal die wenigsten wohl einsehen wollen, das man um in die szene zu kommen 18 jahre alt sein MUSS.


----------



## abc666 (29. August 2009)

Ich denk mal der eigentliche grund ist warum wir hier uns über diese erpgler aufregen ist das die meisten es zum ersten mal sehen...höre es ja auch zum ersten mal und finde es bisschen übertrieben.

Ich meine das ist ein Spiel und kein wirkliches leben.

Wofür haben die leute denn ein rl wenn sie selbst sex im game haben ?


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (29. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> ...und sich an schlechten pixeln aufzugeilen wo man nicht mal irgendetwas sieht ist doch der größte schwachsinn.
> daher gehe ich davon aus das viele einen Nudeptach haben werden welcher nicht erlaubt ist und in die spielmechanick eingreift....




Man muss nicht immer Nackte Haut sehen damit man geil wird, da können auch worte reichen, stichwort Telefon-Sex.
Da hörst du auch nur ne Stimme und hast keinerlei visoellen anreiz. Würdest du da auch behaupten das sie Pervers sind weil sie sich nur über die Stimme der/des anderen auf der Telefonleitung aufgeilen und dabei (?) die Decke anstarren?


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. August 2009)

> und sich an schlechten pixeln aufzugeilen wo man nicht mal irgendetwas sieht ist doch der größte schwachsinn.
> daher gehe ich davon aus das viele einen Nudeptach haben werden welcher nicht erlaubt ist und in die spielmechanick eingreift.



Nudepatches greifen nicht in die Spielmechanik ein... lediglich glaube ich dass die Texturen einfach verändert werden. Texturveränderung ist kein Modelchange, was ja auf jeden Fall verboten ist. Dennoch ist generell für alle Spiele es verboten, Daten umzuschreiben. Aus diesem Grunde ist es nicht erlaubt und nicht weil in die Spielmechanik eingegriffen wird. 

Modelchange = greift in Spielmechanik ein
Texturen       = greifen nicht ein, da diese auch meistens nur für den Benutzer so zu sehen sind, der es selbst installiert hat. Dennoch nicht erlaubt weil Daten nicht verändert werden dürfen.


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

Wie da alle herumschreien "Krank" "Machts lieber im rl" "No-Rl Nerds"

Solange sies im /p channel machen, stoert es keinen

Rollenspiel ist es seinen Char auszuleben, und auch in der WoW werden Kinder nicht auf Baeumen wachsen, es ist etwas genauso normales wie in diesem leben, geschlechtsverkehr zu machen.

Das negative sind diejenigen, die das machen um sich daran im rl aufzugeilen, oder es oeffentlich machen.

*Und zum "Macht es doch im Rl"
Was verhaust du Woelfe, Hasen usw im spiel, wieso hast du berufe im spiel, wieso kaufst du dir ein reittier im spiel - Machs doch im rl!*


/edit
bevor hier vorurteile kommen:
Ja, ich erlebe jeden tag auf dem rp server schlechte erfahrungen mit der gruppe der nicht-ernsthaften eRplern, die fast ueberall sind
Nein, ich habe nie daran teilgenommen, auch nicht an "ernsthaftem" eRP 
Es geht mir einfach um gerechtigkeit, ich mische bei der diskusion mit um der diskusions willen


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. August 2009)

> *Und zum "Macht es doch im Rl"
> Was verhaust du Woelfe, Hasen usw im spiel, wieso hast du berufe im spiel, wieso kaufst du dir ein reittier im spiel - Machs doch im rl!*



Aber irgendwie hat er Recht... Wölfe und Hasen vermöbelt man im RL ja auch nicht.


----------



## itsmeagain (22. Oktober 2009)

Erst mal im Voraus..bin durch Zufall über diesen Thread gestolpert, bei so viel Heuchelei und purer Ignoranz konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich Lachen oder Heulen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich selber aktiv erotisches RP betreibe, dachte ich mir ich könnte vielleicht mal ein paar Zeilen schreiben, buffed hat ja unter Tausenden von Usern durchaus ein paar "Perlen" die sich durch vernünftiges Denken vom "Mob" abheben, eventuell kann man dadurch Vorurteilen vorbeugen.

Naja, wie allgemein akzeptiert ist Sex eines der schönsten Dinge im Leben. Was spricht denn dagegen Erotik in ein Rollenspiel mit einzubeziehen? Es macht auf jeden Fall mir persönlich mehr Spaß, deswegen spiele ich es auch gerne öfters. Deswegen ist es kein Ersatz für sexuelle Kontakte in der realen Welt, es ist die Versüßung eines Hobbys.
Beim ERP "geilt" sich keiner an Pixeln auf, wenn schon dann an erotisch verfassten Texten.

Was äußerst wichtig ist, ist dass eine gewisse Grundlage an Schreibfähigkeiten, an Kreativität sowie Ausdruckskunst vorhanden ist. 
ERP spielt sich (wenn es auch nur halbwegs gut ist) wie das Verfassen einer erotischen Kurzgeschichte bzw oft sogar intensiver.
(Sachen wie das Spammen von Emotes wie "/lick" oder die Auslagerung der sexuellen Handlung auf Bewegungen des Charakters sind reiner Kinderkram, werden nur von Leuten gemacht die es mal zum Spaß versuchen, keine Ahnung von der Materie haben und es sowieso nicht regelmäßig betreiben).

Meist wird vor dem eRP ganz normales Rollenspiel gespielt, eventuell mit anzüglichen Elementen wenn sich die Geschichte nicht von alleine zu Erotik expansieren kann. eRP ohne RP ist jediglich "billiger Cybersex", sollte nicht mit eRP in Verbindung gebracht werden.

Die Kommunikation wird je nach Zustand der Konservation in verschiedenen Chatkanälen stattfinden. 
Fängt es mit normalen Rollenspiel an -> Warum nicht im /s und sobald es privat wird /p ?
Fängt es mit sexuell eindeutigen Flirts an -> Per /w oder gleich im /p

Im /emote oder in öffentlichen Channels intim zu werden ist praktisch nicht existent und wird auch geahnded.

Man versucht generell auf jede Einzelheit einzugehen um eine plastische Vorstellung des Geschehen gebens zu können. So werden sämtliche Bewegungen, Mimik, Umwelteinflüsse etc versucht genau darzustellen. 
Deswegen auch mein Vergleich zur Geschichte. Das ist übrigens ein Effekt der die Szene der guten Spieler frei von Minderjährigen hält, wohl die Allerwenigsten können sich allgemein und vor allem im Bezug auf sexuelle Handlungen so elegant ausdrücken wie Erwachsene - Man würde es äußerst rasch merken, es wäre ein Qualitätsverfall des Spiels und die wenigsten haben Lust sich mit einem rhetorisch so unterlegenen Partner die Zeit zu verschwenden.

Ach, und zu den Orten an denen gespielt wird - wohl jedes RP-Pärchen versucht einen ruhigen Ort zu finden an dem man ungestört spielen kann, OOCler oder einfach Idioten die stören sind lästig. 

Und noch ein Wort zu den Moralaposteln...wie falsch es sei erotischen Content in einem Fantasy-Spiel auszuleben und wie schlimm Bilder auf Darknest wären welche möglicherweise sogar zwei nackte Elfen bei intimen Handlungen zeigen könnten:
Warum habe ich ausgerechnet den schlimmen Verdacht dass ihr die seid, die auf youp0rn/sonstwo hechelnd "Big tits blonde devastated by two black cocks" eingeben?
Da bin ich ja direkt froh dass ich mich mit meiner Freundin oder mit Hilfe meiner Fantasie auslebe, auf Frauenerniedrigung am Fließband kann ich verzichten.

Mit einem freundlichen "Lieber 2 Moralen als gar keine" zu unseren Heuchlern verabschiede ich mich. 
PS: Ich poste nicht mit nem neuen Acc weils mir peinlich ist oder so, hab nur den Namen sowie das Passwort meines alten Accs vergessen, war ewig nicht hier.


----------



## Credom (22. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> "Oh holder Gnom, ich hoffe euer bestes Stück ist proportional grösser als euer Körper"



*vom Stuhl kipp* 




made my day xD


----------



## Lashliner (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> scheinbar werden grade die schattenseiten von dem meist angepriesenem rp server sichtbar



RP ist RP welches RP man macht ist doch egal! Bloss weil ihr es nicht hören wollt könnt ihr ja auch nicht leugnen das es in RL Prostituirte etc gibt.


----------



## Super PePe (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Gedanken sind frei. Zum Glück, sonst könntet ihr eure hier gar nicht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freud hätte an eurer Vorstellung von normal und pervers die reinste Freude und könnte höchstwahrscheinlich wochenlang kein Auge zu bekommen vor lachen. 
Ruft doch Domian an, der kennt sich gut aus mit Leuten die Möbelstücke lieben und sich windeln lassen. Was mein Nachbar treibt und wie, ist mir egal. Solang die beiden/drei/vier spass dran haben und alle damit einverstanden sind und nicht minderjährig und ein dritter dabei nicht zu schaden kommt (Ruhestörung etc). Es ist nunmal das normalste der Welt sich Befriedigung zu verschaffen. Ob das nun durch Sex ist, putzen, arbeiten oder einfach nur der halbherzig-voyeuristisch Versuch über einen Porno wen juckt das solang es in der Privatsphäre abläuft? 
Ich könnte ja die Aufregung noch nachvollziehen, wenn einer von euch virtuell vergewaltigt wurde aber ich wurde noch nie von so einem erpler freund belästigt udn laut euren Äußerungen auch keiner von euch. 
Es ist nunmal ein Rollenspiel und damit auch Teil unserer Sexualität. Sich in eine Rolle begeben ist dabei das reizvoll, das was Lust und Spass macht. Das einige dann einen Schritt weitergehen - liegt in ihrer Natur. Ist eine Prägung. So wie es Leute griechisch mögen aber mit spanisch nix anfangen können. Und dann gibt es die Missionare die bei jeglicher Vorstellung von russisch, französisch oder spanisch ein Herzkasper bekommen, weil es zu viel für sie ist. Die Frage was nun normal udn was verrückt, entrückt, pervers ist, ist immer eine Frage des eigenen Standpunktes. Sich jetzt aber auf den eigenen Standpunkt zu versteifen. Ihn als absolut normal udn alles um sich als normabweichend zubegreifen, ist ignorant. Und Ignoranz ist eine Form der Angst. Und nun fragt euch, vor was habt ihr Angst? Eventuell selbst daran gefallen zufinden (oder nur an einer anderen Form des geistigen Verkehrs) oder eines Nachts in Ogrimmar von einer wilden und nicht zu bändigen Orkdame vernascht zu werden ohne das ihr das wolltet? Oder ist es der Wunsch zur breiten normalen Masse zu gehören? Wie auch immer, lustige Diskussion...


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2009)

kogrash schrieb:


> ....mich machen die Bananen auf dem Bild nervös....


 made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

